# BC Sea Cadets Win Natinal Regatta - 7th time



## gwp (22 Aug 2008)

Aug. 23, 2008
*BC SEA CADETS NATIONAL CHAMPION SAILORS SEVEN CONSECUTIVE YEARS​*KINGSTON, ONT. – For the seventh consecutive year sea cadets representing B.C. have taken first place at the four day National Royal Canadian Sea Cadet Regatta held at Kingston Ont. Aug 17, to 22.  Cadets Jamie Bone of 201 Royal Canadian Sea Cadet Corps (RCSCC) “Grilse” of Port Moody and Nicholas Kiefer of 81 RCSCC “Hampton Gray VC” in Nelson, B.C. are Canada’s top sea cadet sailors. Second place went to Cadet Alexander Rabu of 54 RCSCC Admiral Dewolf of Campbell River and Cadet Russell Grandison 189 RCSCC Port Augusta of Comox.  For both teams it is a repeat of last year’s success.   
	Two other teams represented B.C. Cadet Michael Jarosz of 5 RCSCC Rainbow of Victoria and Cadet Alexsandria Fernandes of 189 RCSSC Port Augusta of Comox placed eighth and Cadets Jurgen Wagner of 158 RCSCC Grizzly Prince George and Eric Smith of 263 RCSCC Beacon Hill Langford finished twentieth.
Twenty-five teams of two cadets sailed 13-foot “Pirate” dinghies rigged with a spinnaker sail with trapeze harness. Following the regatta, the participants spent Aug. 23 visited Ottawa on a “citizenship tour.”  
	Pacific Region sends only four teams to the annual event.  The Prairie, Quebec, and Ontario Regions are each represented by five teams and the Atlantic has six entries.  The competition is in accordance with Canadian Yachting Association rules on a triangular course in Kingston Harbour.  Competitors had to win in regional competitions to qualify for the national event. 
	Royal Canadian Sea Cadets provides the nation’s largest youth sailing program.  Over 10,000 teenagers in 236 cadet corps across Canada take instruction in seamanship and sailing each year at local corps and during summer training. 
-30-​
More information on the regatta can be found at: http://www.navyleague.ca/regatta-regates/about_e.htm


----------

